# Egg collection in 5 days - any tips?



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Egg collection has been scheduled for 5 days time. (Getting really anxious) 

Any tips on what i should/should not be doing to improve my chances?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Get plenty of rest, stay warm, eat plenty of nutritious foods, vitamins, protein and water.

Drink pineapple juice and eat a few brazil nuts (3-4 a day) to make the lining nice for the embies.

Meditate, do gentle yoga or do scan body relaxations (where you systematically work your way down your body from the scalp to the toes consciously relaxing your muscles) for 20 mins twice a day to stay calm.

There are plenty of CDs and you tube guided relaxations to choose from.

Try to avoid exercise that puts your heart rate above 110.

Good luck!


----------

